# Suche: neue Mitarbeiter S7 & PLT Programmierung



## Panzerknacker (26 März 2010)

Wir suchen zur Verstärkung unseres Teams dringend Programmierer & Inbetriebnehmer.
Folgende Kenntnisse sind wünschenswert:
- S5/S7
- ProLeit
- Braumat
- WinCC
- div. Hochsprachen

Raum Lüdenscheid und Raum Stuttgart

Nicht schüchtern sein und einfach melden, auch wenn die Kenntnisse nicht 100%ig passen. Auch am Wochenende oder abends.

Tel. +49 151 12607933
mail: m.kaiser@bc-prozesstechnik.de

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Markus (26 März 2010)

> Noch heute existiert eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit unseren ersten großen Kunden.
> Im Jahre 2001 wurde das Unternehmen zu einer GmbH mit mehreren Mitarbeitern und
> es wurden zusätzliche Standbeine geschaffen.


 
hört sich gut an, besteht auch interesse an externem personal?
www.uhltronix.com

ps.
bier ist kein fremdwort


----------



## Panzerknacker (26 März 2010)

Hallo Markus,

prinzipiell besteht auch Interesse an externem Personal. Ich werde das mal mit meinem Chef besprechen, in wie fern das aktuell ein Thema ist.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> prinzipiell besteht auch Interesse an externem Personal. Ich werde das mal mit meinem Chef besprechen, in wie fern das aktuell ein Thema ist.
> 
> ...



na das klingt doch dann auch gleich für mich interessanter


----------



## Panzerknacker (27 März 2010)

ja, ich würd sagen schauen wir mal was dabei so rum kommt... 
Ich hoffe Bier ist für dich - genau wie für Markus - kein Fremdwort!? 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Panzerknacker (29 März 2010)

ALso ich habe das jetzt intern bei uns geklärt. Durch die zur Zeit anstehenden Aufträge besteht weniger der Bedarf an freien Mitarbeitern oder externen Zulieferern, sondern mehr an neuem Personal.
Trotzdem möchte mich hier an der Stelle schon mal bei all denen Bedanken die bereits in Verbindung mit mir getreten sind.

Gruß
Matthias


----------

